# Street crimes Training



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Has any one been to The Street Crimes Training? I have heard so good things about it but just want some more thoughts on it before I put in to go.


----------



## COto50 (Sep 30, 2007)

I went to this training a couple of weeks ago on the cape. I found it very informative. The three days flies by. It's taught by a detective from Chicago and he pulls no punches. Tells you whats what and doesn't try to be politically correct. Even if you are from a smaller town you will still take something from it. It you have any particulate questions pm me.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Mike

I am on their email list so they sent me emails when ever they are training in the area. It looks like they are having two classes the info is below. Also here is a link to there training schedule. Police training and law enforcement training - Police seminars and more.

They also have some videos that I order because with the money the way it is I have a strong feeling that I am going to get denied this training.

Boston MA
May 11-13, 2009
8:30 am-4:30 pm

Co-Sponsor/Training Location:
Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority Transit Police
240 Southhampton St
Boston MA 02118

* A well trained officer is a more effective officer
* Attendees receive an extensive training manual, a certificate of course completion, and a Street Crimes hat & pen
* We will not bill you until the seminar is over
* This seminar is G.S.A. Approved
* Complete money-back guarantee

3-Day Seminar Cost: $395.00 - Fantastic Group Discounts!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Street Crimes 3-Day Seminar
Natick MA
June 1-3, 2009
8:30 am-4:30 pm

Co-Sponsor/Training Location:
Natick Police Department
20 E Central St
Natick MA 01760-4631

* A well trained officer is a more effective officer
* Attendees receive an extensive training manual, a certificate of course completion, and a Street Crimes hat & pen
* We will not bill you until the seminar is over
* This seminar is G.S.A. Approved
* Complete money-back guarantee

3-Day Seminar Cost: $395.00 - Fantastic Group Discounts!


----------

